# West Yorkshire Lad



## luk3y (Jan 19, 2010)

Started Training when I was just going 21 back in 2008, been hitting it hard properly for about a year up till now.

Started out at about 10st 6lb and am now about 13st 6lb

Totally natural, just been stuck at 13st 6lb for a while now.

Joined basically to see what some local lads are up to and what they're trainings like!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Luke and welcome  your about the same weight as me Im currently 86kg and 6ft2; how tall you m8?


----------



## luk3y (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm just short of 6ft1 !


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

cool mate whats your training programme like and diet atm?


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

Where about in west yorkshire mate?

Im in wakefield


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## luk3y (Jan 19, 2010)

Halifax at the moment!

Well I've had a month off to concentrate on loads of my hnc work, so diet's been pretty ****e!

I'm going back to the gym today, so should be feeling good 

Routine I don't usually keep a record of, but I'll try get something written down for you soon.


----------



## ValJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hiya*

*
*

*
You will for sure get lots of tips and advice on this fab forum *  * welcome.*

*
*

*
Val x*


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to ukm


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi mate welcome, you should come visit us.

Can help you out with training, diet and supplements.

Let us know how things are going.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Small world  im from huddersfield. practically next to halifax


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Kid. I'm from wakey but my training is crap at the moment. Gained a few lbs this week but it's mainly fat no doubt.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

welcome from leeds not too far away


----------

